# Kids activities Paphos area



## CALIAM (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi new to this forum and looking for some info on any clubs with outdoor activities for kids. We have apt in Peyia (just tipping toe in water to see if we could actually move over, but 11 year old son dead set against it). Were over for about 8 weeks last year and although we did plenty with the boys (6 and 11), the older one doesn't want to be doing all the things with mum & dad. The apts were very quiet & weren't any kids for them to play with. So thought if there were any clubs, he's really athletic and would give any kind of activity a go, maybe he'd settle in a bit better & actually look forward to coming over this year. Please help!!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi I know how you feel. we have a apartment in universil where there July Aug, last year with our 14 year old. only time he cracked a smile was when we gave in and he spent hours in internet cafe on msm to mates.Kids lol
The year before he loved it. He did enjoy paintballing by the go-karts.Shame we did not meet up last year they may have got on.once they get into school there is lots of clubs about but off hand for this holiday idont know but iwill ask around.


----------



## CALIAM (Mar 24, 2008)

*Kids activites Paphos Area*

Thanks for your reply. Please let me know if you here anything as will be over 2 wks Apr & 5 wks July/Aug.
On another note saw your web page, is it ok to email you re renting out our Apts?


----------



## edew27 (Mar 22, 2008)

hi there, there is cosmic tenpin bowling in pafos, they have english only nights,think its thursdays just by e&s supermarket. there is also go karting up by aphrodite water park. It might be a good idea to contact the american academy school i bet they will be able to help. im sure there is a football team etc hope this was helpful


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi caliam . yes that would be good look forward to e-mail. We may see you in July , but Matthew will not be with us as he wants to go to sis in England.
first holiday for a long time child free.
Tricia


----------



## leighsha (Mar 29, 2008)

hi there to anyone who can help i am a mother of 4 children and would like to move to cyprus but dont know where to start as my children have said they are happy to move i am affraid there enthusiasm will soon die down if there arnt many children to hang round with need to find out about schooling the best area to live and work and the whole shubang! ihave my own bussinesss as a hairdresser in england and my husband works for mercedes our children are 10,11,12, and 16 believe it or not they have had enough of england too please help


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Leghsha.Once the kids are in school there are lots of after school clubs dancing music art football ect . look at my link there are a good few pages on schools health ect.Paphos has a lot of expats and good schools. find the right areafor schools and work its a big step with children but lots have done it . E-mail me if i can help at all.
Tricia


----------



## leighsha (Mar 29, 2008)

hi tricia thankyou for your reply i am so glad i found this forum as i dont know where to start i plan a trip over in the summer holidays looking for property ect i know this may seem like a silly question but do you have to pay for the schools that are prodominately english or is there a good school in paphos that you dont have to pay for i have so many questions its gonna be a massive step for us especially with the children being the ages that they are my eldest son is to start a carpentry course in sept would we have to pay for this if we were in cyprus im grateful for any help . sharon


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shannon i will pm you shortly,It depends on age of kids they can go to Greek school they will be given extra help in afternoon, there are a good schools they may need to go back a year to cope it all depends on age younger the better the engilish schools are fee paying less than uk i think about 4000€
Tricia


----------



## leighsha (Mar 29, 2008)

ok thanxs i look forward to hearing from you as i have a lot of questions !!


----------



## Mkarawara (Feb 11, 2010)

*Karen*



yummymummy150 said:


> Hi Leghsha.Once the kids are in school there are lots of after school clubs dancing music art football ect . look at my link there are a good few pages on schools health ect.Paphos has a lot of expats and good schools. find the right areafor schools and work its a big step with children but lots have done it . E-mail me if i can help at all.
> Tricia



Hi Tricia, we are from EastKilbride,Scotland and are planning on moving to Paphos this Summer. Is there any help you can give me with schools for my 2 children aged 5 and 8? We have an Apartment just next to the Orphineades Supermarket and I know there is a primary school there Do you know if the primary schools offer additional language support as I am really worried about it all. I would appreciate your help.

Many Thanks
Karen


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

leighsha said:


> hi there to anyone who can help i am a mother of 4 children and would like to move to cyprus but dont know where to start as my children have said they are happy to move i am affraid there enthusiasm will soon die down if there arnt many children to hang round with need to find out about schooling the best area to live and work and the whole shubang! ihave my own bussinesss as a hairdresser in england and my husband works for mercedes our children are 10,11,12, and 16 believe it or not they have had enough of england too please help


Hello leighsha,

The sticky threads on schooling and cost of living will be relevant to you. Location is going to be critical for you if you intend to carry on with a hairdressing business (there are many hairdressers in Cyprus and you need to find a 'patch' which is not well covered - and probably ex-pat clients too as the local market is mostly governed by family and friend networks, or based on snobbery with expensive chains being patronised because of the name (but prices are much lower than in the UK). If your husband has a job lined up within Mercedes, he's likely to be based in the big cities (I know a new dealership has just opened in the Mall complex on the motorway in Nicosia) which will restrict your choices on schooling. The state schools (free) in the bigger cities are a bit of a hit and miss affair changing constantly with rounds of new teachers, and the numbers of UK ex-pats are very few (which is a good thing if the school is a good one as your children will be 'forced' to speak Greek). There are more expat children in the schools on the east coast around Paralimni and Protoras, and in the west around Paphos.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

On the subject of things for the kids to do in paphos/Peyia I have a 12 year old son and two daughters 7 and 14 and they all attend a small private school in Emba, At the end of March there is after school club/youth club opening catering for kids from any school age5-14 , there will be organised activities,table tennis, table football, basket ball,pool craft sessions etc .....to name but a few .
There will also be a holiday club running when the schools are off you can Pm me for more details or go up there and have a look yourself towards the end of March (Next to Easy Living shop in Chlorakas)


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Carolegan
Please could you give the contact details of the school your kids go to. We move next week  I think I have pick the one I would like them to go to,but I just want to make sure I've seen them only.

Many Thanks
Natalie



carolegan said:


> On the subject of things for the kids to do in paphos/Peyia I have a 12 year old son and two daughters 7 and 14 and they all attend a small private school in Emba, At the end of March there is after school club/youth club opening catering for kids from any school age5-14 , there will be organised activities,table tennis, table football, basket ball,pool craft sessions etc .....to name but a few .
> There will also be a holiday club running when the schools are off you can Pm me for more details or go up there and have a look yourself towards the end of March (Next to Easy Living shop in Chlorakas)


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

dippychick said:


> Hi Carolegan
> Please could you give the contact details of the school your kids go to. We move next week  I think I have pick the one I would like them to go to,but I just want to make sure I've seen them only.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Natalie


Hi Its Called EPEC and the contact person is Andy stonach 97792599


----------



## dippychick (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you 




carolegan said:


> Hi Its Called EPEC and the contact person is Andy stonach 97792599


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

I believe that Jc Funclub are doing summer school daily in may 1.30-5,june 1.30-5 and july 8-12 or 9-1 or 8-1 but places are limited you have to go in and book to avoid overfilling


----------

